# Rent allowance and part-time job



## kub4e (5 Jan 2010)

Hi I have been getting rent allowance for past 4 months and I just started working part-time (only 10 hours per week). Last month I didnt receive my rent cheque and as far as I know it has been on  hold.Would anybody knows if 10 hours per week would be a problem and my rent allowance would be stopped because of that?Anyway was trying to find that lady working in HSE last 2 days ,but it was impossible,helppppp


----------



## gipimann (5 Jan 2010)

Did you notify the CWO that you had started work?  You may still qualify for rent supplement, it will depend on the wages you're earning and any Social Welfare payments you're getting.

You will have to call to the CWO to have it sorted out.


----------



## kub4e (5 Jan 2010)

The social welfare office already reduced my JB with about 300 per month and I started working 10 hours per week ,getting paid the minimum wage just not to stay at home while looking for full time job.Basically with the part time job I am not getting more than I used to get before when I did not work but I just dont understand how those little hours would affect my rent allowance,thank you.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jan 2010)

If your JB has been reduced, and you haven't called to the CWO to advise them of your change in circumstances, that may explain why your rent supplement has been stopped.   The CWO will have seen on their computer system that you're now working (and that your JB has reduced), but won't have the details of your income - which he/she needs to know to calculate your entitlement to Rent Supplement.   

It's not the hours per se that affect your entitlement (although you won't get Rent Supplement at all if you work more than 29 hrs per week), it's the earnings, as SWA is a means-tested scheme.

As I said in my earlier post, bring payslips to the CWO as soon as possible so that your supplement can be reviewed.


----------



## kub4e (5 Jan 2010)

Thank you again


----------

